# Canoe/Yak Washing - How to in Water Restrictions



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've had a thought or two over the last few days and one of the things I came up with was a way to wash your canoe/yak anywhere when you pull it out of the water, and still comply withe the water restrictions we have here in Brisbane (And elsewhere)...

Essentially, you would just utilise one of the "pump action" weed sprayers you can buy at Bunnings/Kmart/etc... (See pic)

You fill it up from the tap at home before you go, and leave it in the car while your out on the water. Then when you pull your yak/canoe in, give the handle a few pumps, & you have a pressurised water spray to clean your water craft/rods/reels/etc.

Hope this will help save a bit of water, and stop people being lazy (Normally I would be) and not cleaning their crafts down!

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Nice idea Dan, thanks.

I've been flouting the restrictions a bit by giving everything a quick rinse with the hose when I get home


----------



## &quot;G.W.K&quot; (Mar 10, 2006)

I use carlovers. Quick squirt while the yak is on the trailer. Usually costs abut $3 .Depends on how quick you are. Also get rid of salt water on the trailer and all the gear.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I was using a watering can - but I like the idea of a hand-held sprayer.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Fishin_Dan said:


> Essentially, you would just utilise one of the "pump action" weed sprayers you can buy at Bunnings/Kmart/etc... (See pic)
> 
> You fill it up from the tap at home before you go, and leave it in the car while your out on the water.


Dan

Had thought of that and propose rinsing while the yak is leaning on the side loading bar.

I was also going to add a teaspoon of metho to the bottle as well to remove any scum.

After a freshwater outing its home as is, and tackle is rinsed at home on all occasions


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2006)

I spoke to BCC regarding washing my kayak particularly the steering/rudder mechanism and the difficulty in removing sang/grit (especially when your kayak spends most of its time upside down in the surf  ) and their response was that the steering mechanism being a device which could compromise safety if not clean could be washed as it could be on a powered boat or a yacht. So I wash the complete mechanism with the hose.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Due to the water restrictions here in Sydney I strictly now only go out in my yak on Wednesdays and Sundays before 10am and after 3pm,. that way when I get home I can hose the lawn within allowed times and if my yak happens to get in the way then its not my fault, the bloody hose has a mind of its own :wink: ..

yeah right... :roll:

i just give it a quick squirt and a quick wash of with a wet rag, only takes 20 seconds and I'm done. If Sydney water want to fine me for that let em try.. :twisted:

.. by the way it's pi**ing down rain here in Sydney at the moment, may have to don the raincoat and wash down my reels as well!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I live up in Toowoomba, Qld and we will be going to level 5 in August which means no external water at all (even no buckets for watering plants etc) so things are getting very tough up this way. We are not even supposed to have our hoses out, theres a chance you could get fined. Most of my kayaking is freshwater, I really don't wash my kayak down properly, only when I get of the kayak and use a rag and water around me to wash of some of the mud.

When I do go to the coast, I take my camp shower full of water and use that to wash my kayak and other accessories. We so desparately need rain and months of it. Other wise the fish will soon die because oxygen levels in the water will decrease. :shock: Not good for our local fishing spot.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Phil 'The Mariner' has been using one of those pump sprayers for a couple of years that I am aware of - but not for water restrictions, rather to keep salt water off the car. When I saw him use it I thought it was a tad unnecessary and just something else to tag along when kayak fishing - that is until I started carrying yaks on my own car - they really take a hammering. Scupper and I occasionally use one of the commercial car wash places to wash the yaks and car at same time - but I will be getting one of those sprayers - good idea!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Dont remember the last time I washed mine


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

rawprawn said:


> Dont remember the last time I washed mine


My wash is because I've invested a few dollars in a better van than before, and the old van roof looked like it had measles with rust pinholes in paint


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I am yet to wash my yak. I do hose the roof of the car however I like some water preesure to do this. Over 12 months down the track of the P15 being used 2-3 times a week on average ( 1/2 of these paddle only generally) and the stainless fittings still have no discolouration.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Water restrictions, what are they?

Any more than 50 kms inland from here and this end of WA is in dire straits, driest winter since about 1917. But here on the south coast everything is lush and the streams & rivers are running so good for the fishing.

I very rarely wash my Swing, only to get a bit of mud, sand or fish blood & guts off before putting it in the shed (not very often). I sometimes take a 4 litre plastic bottle of rainwater along to rinse the reels (& my feet) after coming off the water & beach.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

I like the idea of the spray bottle. I have been taking a couple of 4 litre bottles of water with me (many of my salt water launch sites don't have fresh water) rinse and towell the yak down before putting it on the car.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I have been carrying in the car, a 20 litre plastic drum, with a tap on it. to wash the yak before putting it on the car. I have found it pretty hard to manage. I tried the sprayer idea, but found it would not deliver quite the volume of water that I would have liked. Having seen the suggestion that Pheonix made, about the humble watering can, I think that would be the bees knees. I think with the watering can, you could more easily towel and pour at the same time.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------



## BUUDZ (Nov 15, 2005)

well Dan and fellow yakers lve been useing that idea not only for the washing down of yak but the washing down of feet too .... as l hate trying to vak out sand from carpet in the car and it works atreat before l went to the weed sprayer l was useing a old firer extengwisher but there is no flow rate regulater on them its wooosh its clean and your wet as a shag :shock:


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

All I do is tip my yak over as soon as I get out of the water. Take my time packing up and by the time I'm ready to load it is usually fairly dry. If I do have any salt on the roof I throw a bucket of soapy water over it every now and then and it's good as gold.


----------



## Squidgie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am really pedantic when it comes to washing the roof of my car. I take a little 5 litre jerry with water to try to get rid of most of the salt water from the yak as soon as I get back before it goes on the roof.
Don't care so much about the yak, maybe a quick rub over with a wet rag when I get back from using it. 
But yeah the pressurised bottle is a good idea to make those few litres last as I think things are going to get a lot worse with the water situation.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice one, I, like Andybear have been using a massive plastic container. I am definatley going with the sprayer!!

I'm in debt for the car, so want to keep it nice at least until I own it. :wink:


----------

